# Dog Sports/Activities



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey guys. I found that this question was asked about a year and a half ago, so I thought I'd bring it back to life for newer members and all. I was just wondering what canine sports you guys participate in with your dog. Obedience, field trials, agility, flyball, etc. My Lucky is very fast and loves to fetch (she is obsessed with tennis balls) so I am currently considering doing some agility and flyball with her. Maybe even some dock dogs for she loves to swim and can jump! What do you and your dogs do?:smile:


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

We train and compete in agility. My girl has 1 agility title so far and my boy is now old enough to compete this spring.
They also both have their CGC and we have started rally as well.

I'm not showing my boy but we take a breed handling class- good for me to learn/practice and good for my boy to remain calm and chill around other dogs too.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Scootering!!! It's mushing, but on dirt. Take a look at my sig...


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Scootering!!! It's mushing, but on dirt. Take a look at my sig...


cool. that looks very interesting! Brings back bad memories though I like to take lucky on walks while holding her leash and riding my bike. several times she's seen a rabbit or something and bolted off after it pulling me head over heels over the top of the bike, and face first onto the ground:biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^Oh, I was afraid of that at first. Aspen is so strong, he can definitely drag me to the ground. That's why I got the scooter with disc brakes. More expensive, but worth it. It definitely stops him in his tracks!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

My dogs, particularly Abby are champion couch sleepers. :smile:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> My dogs, particularly Abby are champion couch sleepers. :smile:


champion couch sleepers?:biggrin:

is it possible for me to enter that competition?:biggrin:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

We have Zio in obedience and field trialing/hunt tests.

Obedience: Zio has his CD (Novice) & we're working towards his CDX (Open). He's registered for 3 trials this weekend in CDX. One day we hope to get him to Utility level (UDX).

Field Trials: He actually came in 2nd during his last trial which means he has 1 Major point towards his Amateur Field Championship. Good thing he knows what he's doing, cuz I think we're at the "consciously incompetent" stage. We had no idea he'd placed that highly! :redface: We spent most of this past weekend at a local Field Trail Ground working him on birds because he has an upcoming FT next weekend.

Hunt Tests: He's at the Junior Hunter level right now. Until he learns to retrieve birds, we won't be trying Senior. (Our ultimate aim is to get him to Master Hunter.)


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> We have Zio in obedience and field trialing/hunt tests.
> 
> Obedience: Zio has his CD (Novice) & we're working towards his CDX (Open). He's registered for 3 trials this weekend in CDX. One day we hope to get him to Utility level (UDX).
> 
> ...


is he a labrador?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My dogs do no sports sad! But we play ball with them walk them around the neighborhood, parks, woods ect.,they swim in our pool and run aorund alot in the house!


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

Agility and disc dog here!


----------



## notilloc (Jan 14, 2010)

I would love to get buster into sports i just have a very hard time training him he is soooooooo stuborn and very easily distracted. I think he would be great at the vert jump and long jump because he has a little over a 7 foot vertical when he wants to. He just randomly jumps that high and I have never been able to get him to do a long jump. anyone know how i can get him to long jump or consistently do his 7 foot vert? He is an incredibly athletic dog I just cant get him to be interested in sports. I tried agility with him but it was a very good school and they didnt like him because he was too young and distracted. I will never be going back there again becuase they were not nice people at all.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

ruckusluvr said:


> Agility and disc dog here!


I love watching disk dogs on television. It's so Awesome!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Todd said:


> is he a labrador?


Nope. Zio is a German Shorthaired Pointer. :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Todd said:


> Hey guys. I found that this question was asked about a year and a half ago, so I thought I'd bring it back to life for newer members and all. I was just wondering what canine sports you guys participate in with your dog. Obedience, field trials, agility, flyball, etc. My Lucky is very fast and loves to fetch (she is obsessed with tennis balls) so I am currently considering doing some agility and flyball with her. Maybe even some dock dogs for she loves to swim and can jump! What do you and your dogs do?:smile:


Aspen's latest activity was a 20 mile hike/run yesterday. I thought he was tired, but yeah right. When we got home, he started running around like a maniac and wanted to play chase!!!


----------



## AkitaBeauceGSDtm (Feb 18, 2010)

hello all! new here, but do compete in a variety of sports!

I have a 6 year old Akita (Diesel) who is retired (pointed but not finished) in AKC conformation, and does rally (currently trialing for his RE) obedience (has his CD) 

a 3 year old Beauceron (Tessa) who is pointed in AKC conf, has her CD, 2 legs to her RA, and soon to start competing in agility, and has done some training in schutzhund and tracking.

a 10 month old GSD, that is working on her RN and CD, and hopefully begin training in agility in the future.

and a tibetan mastiff on the way that will be a hopeful conf. dog as well as doing some obedience!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Flip and I are taking agility classes and hope to compete next year.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I tried to figure a way to answer this question. My 3, (what was I thinking) Bull terriers are champion toy unstuffers, got to find that squeaker!:biggrin:
Actually, my first bully Cayenne who is not a rescue has been through many obedience classes and 2 agility classes, she really liked agility but she couldn't stop being the class clown, jumping up on the tunnel and standing there saying "look at me, look at me", or getting in the tunnel and then deciding half way through to come crawling out on her tummy, or just hucklebutting through the entire area.
She will be taking her CGC test this summer, she is 2 1/2 yrs old, the same age as the other 2 bull terriers who are her full litter mates that I rescued.


----------



## conansmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm late here, but Conan and I train in sheep herding. I'd also like to get him a CGC. But right now the focus is on our herding titles. He's also my hiking and running buddy.

In December I graduate college and will finally be getting my long awaited Belgian Malinois to train in French Ringsport and Mondioring.

Dolly is my walking and relaxing partner


----------

